# Greece charter - Getting ICC certificate



## bosunthedog (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi, I am US based and in North Carolina.

Interested in chartering a bareboat in greece and understand I need to get an ICC certificate. I have been sailing since I was a child and have a very good understanding of the fundamentals, including navigation, dead reckoning etc... 

It looks like you can do a one-day assessment for the ICC. I see some schools in FL that offer it. Does anyone know of someone in SC, NC or VA that does the assessment? Would be nice if I did not have to travel so far.

Thanks. 

PS if anyone has experiences chartering in Greece I would love to hear about it.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

ASA offers (for an additional fee) the ICC (renamed to IPC) to people that have successfully completed ASA 104.
http://asa.com/international-certificate-of-competence/

US/Sailing offers (for an additional fee) the IPC to people that have successfully completed Bareboat Cruising certification. 
http://shop.ussailing.org/shop/international-proficiency-certificate/


----------

